# Just finished - DIY Bluetooth install for pre 2002 e46's



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

After researching for the last few months on and off, and a few misc. posts on this forum and bimmerfest, I've completed wiring my 2001 325i sedan with Bluetooth AND snap-in adapter for my Motorola v600 AND hard wired to the shark fin for improved external reception.

I uploaded the enitre DIY to some web space that I have.

Check it out and let me know what you guys think.

Thanks to everyone who helped answer all my questions, etc.

BTW, the whole kit ends up costing around $800, $650 of which goes to Advanced Autovations who supplied the majority of the kit!

http://www.bigpatsfans.com/bt/bluetooth.htm

Oh, If anyone has any of the part # for the antenna cable PLEASE send it to me... I still need to run that!


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

Congratulations SNA77. I know you have been working on this for a good while.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Bob Clevenger said:


> Congratulations SNA77. I know you have been working on this for a good while.


Thanks! After all that work, I felt I HAD to make a DIY so noone else reinvented the wheel...


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Just noticed... The Cradle doesnt seem to be charging the phone, but the pairing button is working...

What gives? I tried 2 seperate cradles, and 2 different v600's.... boo!


ANyone have any ideas here?

thx!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Are you using the 18pin connector under the console? If so, did you modify its pinouts? IIRC the pinouts of that connector has changed at least once over the years.


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Are you using the 18pin connector under the console? If so, did you modify its pinouts? IIRC the pinouts of that connector has changed at least once over the years.


Nooope. Definetley did not. That would have been too easy, as the connector fit perfectly. 

Any idea how I do that?


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

oh, I got a few PM's from people with the same q's, so here's my responses:

*********

I've been getting a few PM's about thet shark fin, and what it's used for, so here's my response to those people...

*****

You do not need to use the shark fin antenna or the bee antenna for that matter, it is complely optional, BUT if you use it with a cradle (with a compatabile phone), it offers much better reception, as you are using an external antenna instead of the small one on your cell phone.

****

You do not need to use the shark fin antenna or the bee antenna for that matter, it is complely optional, BUT if you use it with a cradle (with a compatabile phone), it offers much better reception, as you are using an external antenna instead of the small one on your cell phone.


Other notes:
The EISKITs and Advanced Autovations kit are essentially the same. They will both cost you about $650 for all the parts. (w/o the cradle).

Both kits, which use the BMW ULF as the brains of the unit allow 4 phones to be paired with the car.

I believe that EISKITS is coming out with a product called Argos in mid March that will offer similar functionality, but will be about $450...

Also, both kits APPEAR to be the BMW factory ULF kit, but also included are a few harness' and adapters to make the plugs line up for a pre-2002. I do not know if any modification is done to the ULF. I'd wonder if it would be possible to swap out the ULF as newer ones become available... If that were the case, one could essentially make their own kit from the parts department, buying the indiviaul components--well provided that they could find the adapter harnesses'


----------



## mmmm (Feb 22, 2005)

*Outstanding Work!*

Congratulations! You are the inventor of the Wheel! :thumbup:


----------



## sna77 (Jun 18, 2004)

mmmm said:


> Congratulations! You are the inventor of the Wheel! :thumbup:


Turns out I need to move a few pins to connect the power on the cradle. I'll update the install instructions, but here's what had to be done:

Pins ON 18 MALE PIN, FEMALO ELO CONNECTOR ON EJECT BOX:

- pin #2 (brown) to pin #17 (GROUND)
- pin #5 (red) to pin #10 (+12V)

I have no idea what pins

# 1: Green
#14: white

are for... anyone... bueller, bueller?


----------



## snag02 (Jul 30, 2005)

*Sorry Guys*

I kinda forgot to look at past threads but I think this one sounds pretty good. Any other recommendations? :dunno:


----------

